# Dash Motorsports



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been trying to cotact Dash Motorsports by e-mail to order bodies / parts, but keep getting a message saying the address doesn't exist (anymore?). Does anybody know what's going on, or does anybody have a contact adress?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

[email protected] last time I contacted him.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Send a private message to "lenny" here on this forum.


----------



## race301 (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried also with no luck


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

race301 said:


> I tried also with no luck


i "Think" he's still recovering from opperation #2 on joint problems (??)

Bubba 123 (??)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bubbah is correct.
very serious, invasive surgery that will require some serious rehab time.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

He is back selling on fleaBay, FYI


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Second that, just bought some stuff from him of the bay.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

you can reach me at [email protected].

Hips are doing well, relatively pain free! Looking forward to getting back on the bike (pedal, not motor) this spring!

Dan


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome news Dan!! Glad you're feeling better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great news!!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

glad all is well dan..GODSPEED TO A HEALTHY RECOVERY AND GREAT STANDARD OF LIFE BEING HOPEFULLY PAIN FREE NOW..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan, 

It's the heredity in my family as well. After his hip surgeries and PT, my father regained pain free mobility and it changed his life in so many ways. I'm very glad to hear of your good recovery.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

All the best from me. Have a good and speed recovery.

We need you and your enthusiasmen when it comes to slots.

I know I'm utterly and completly selfish.

Get well soon.

Mario


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> you can reach me at [email protected].
> 
> Hips are doing well, relatively pain free! Looking forward to getting back on the bike (pedal, not motor) this spring!
> 
> Dan


that's GREAT news Dan...
Just don't over-do (exhaustion) it might bring on extra depression...

(I know, had triple by-pass surgery in Sept 2012...recovery GREAT,
except 4 psychological mood swings, added by progressing arthritis & tendonitis :-/

TM had a new knee about....5-ish years ago....
waiting 2 get the other 1 done.....

like U said, the "LACK" of pain U had, from B4 opperation is GREAT!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:

take U'r time, & DON'T overdo U'r recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> that's GREAT news Dan...
> Just don't over-do (exhaustion) it might bring on extra depression...
> 
> (I know, had triple by-pass surgery in Sept 2012...recovery GREAT,
> except 4 psychological mood swings, added by progressing arthritis & tendonitis :-/


Interesting... I'm certainly going through some mood swings...


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome Dan. God's speed on your rehab.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Best of luck!Hope you feal better!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> Interesting... I'm certainly going through some mood swings...


talk 2 U'r Doc about it...
he can help... mostly anxiaty i suspect ???

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why do they call it menopause if only women get it?? :tongue:

I can understand the concept of having a surgery that makes you feel better in one place, but leaves you down in the dumps afterwards. You were being held back by the ailment until the surgery, and now that that issue is gone, all the other issues that were overshadowed by the corrected problem are still there and still holding you back almost as much. 

I go through the same thing when I get a pain block injection in my neck. The neck pain goes away and it feels great. But the rest of the aches and pains in my body still slow me down. I hope my next pain blocker lasts even longer than the first (5 weeks).

Hang in there Dan! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you just have to take advantage of it!!
get those around you to act as your slaves!!
:dude:

hey, go get me a beer
where's my dinner?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

being healed is not necessarily being normal

had both of my shoulder cut on!

after 2 years i decide to pick up my bow and get ready for dear season.

OOPs
I could pull the string back!!!!
crap


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> talk 2 U'r Doc about it...
> he can help... mostly anxiaty i suspect ???
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


I'm really tired, too


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> I'm really tired, too


joint replacement, ect on invasive surgeries..
will drop u'r stamina greatly...
keep 2 u'r doc's advice verbatem.....

the weak/tiredness, will get on u'r nerves and cause anxiety & depression..
TM & I r both being treated 4 this by our Doc's....

doc can get u stuff 2 relieve alot of this stress over weakness & slower lifestyle after a surgery.. it's a "Post-Opperation" thingy....

talk 2/see what they say :thumbsup:

PM me if u need 2talk about it :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
(Pete Perry; Bubba's slot car emporium/Fantasy Cutlery from ebay)


----------

